# Field Report



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

With it being THE SEASON and seasons opening every day now all over the place 1Shotwade had the idea that we should try a field report thread 

hopefully i am understanding the concept properly 

post your field report and remember to tell us where your at and what your seeing 


I will go first to start this off 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
South central Wisconsin 

**** trapping season opens Saturday Oct 19th , I was out scouting locations , seeing a lot of trails crossing roads and a lot of road kill , if it has water and traffic near it there is a dead **** very sad they are not making it to a trap , the corn is coming down fast here
fields emptying every day 

I have heard ***** fighting a few mornings i was out

expect ***** to be blue yet , but they are out and moving 

raining today but expecting freezing temps this weekend and two weeks of cold nights should have them about prime for nov1


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Good idea. Are these just general field reports or species specific?


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

East Tn , more turkey than I've seen in years same for deer , Black bear are few in this area but a couple still coming around , ***** everywhere you look same for possum and beaver over all looks to be a good year ...Wait and see ...... When the young hunters realize you aren't hunting on a computer the wildlife are getting over populated .When I was a kid we deer hunted in northern NJ and really had to look ,Now their everywhere because no one hunts anymore .Sad . There were no black bear back then but now their running during the day in subdivisions .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> Good idea. Are these just general field reports or species specific?


any species you would like to report about , I don't think we have enough people closely concentrated to be able to do a thread for each species or for just an area 

but this will give us some idea of whats happening north or south or east or west of us and what we might expect in a few days or weeks


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All! I'm in southern Indiana.We have had a poor crop of nuts this year so squirrel hunting has been tough.Bluegills are hitting hard the last few days in farm ponds. It's really been warm so there's not much deer movement. I got 2 bucks on camera last week still in velvet and have only seen 1 rub so I think it will be a while.A cold front is moving through now so it'll get better but it's too late to push doves down to me. Season went out 10-13 and I only killed 11 dove. Hope they are around when it comes back in on 11-8.
We have pawpaw here but it was a bad year. persimmon are hitting the ground and the deer and other animals are feeding on them big time.No walnuts or hickory to gather this year either. The hazelnut looked about ready a week ago so I checked them today and there not ready yet.I did kick 7 woodys off the pond today. They are usually gone by this time but it's been warm.
That's about all I can report on just now. I really hope y'all post a lot on here. So many times a lot of us can't get into the field but with your posts we can at least keep up with what's happening out there. Thanks all1Wade


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Pheasant numbers way down. Haven't seen very many turkeys either. Moderate drought around here. Almost all of the soy beans have been harvested. A lot of the corn was being harvested when we got just over an inch of badly needed rain so, once it dries again, they'll resume the harvest and get the deer moving. Plenty of rabbits and squirrels though. Never a shortage of coyotes and have seen a few red fox. Raccoon season starts this Saturday.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

SE Michigan
Bumper crops of hickoy nuts several trees have broken branches for that reason. Heavy acorn drop of bur , pin and the red oaks. Apples and wild apples numbers are good again many broken branches from the weight. Squirrel numbers are back in high numbers after last years drought
Soy bean Harvest about 40 % complete Turkeys in many fields cleaning up the spillage. No Phesants to speak of in this area, once the Phesant capital of Michigan. Deer numbers are up but big bucks are not being seen. The bucks Are doing scrapes now, I have two with in 20 feet of each other on one of my woods paths and another one on a different path. Not seeing many rubs how ever.
Corn is still about 50% green and is only being chopped by dairy farmers.

It has been warm so fishing has been good except for those who target the big trophy Waleyes that are still hanging in the very deep holes. 
Salmon fishing in lake Huron has been good still and some being caught in the rivers.

Coyotes had moved back in the area after a 5 year absent. Heard them doing their evening howling for about a week then nothing since. Fellow on the next road over that runs them with dogs said he ran them for two days and got 2 but the rest decided this area is NOT a good place to live.

Goose hunting the early season was good and the second season seems to be a bumper year. Hay fields and spring wheat fields are the prime hunting grounds. Some in the cut Soy fields but it is hit and miss.

Bow hunters are having fine weather to hunt in but most are staying away till it cools down.

Leaves are still about 40% and about 80% still in the trees.

 Al


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Down on the back pasture this morning more than a dozen deer , to dark to see any horns but the front came thru last night and it's chilly and wet here this morning , most all trees still green and just starting to see a hint of early color coming .It's been pretty dry here for the last couple of weeks and we needed the rain so the pasture should stay for a while longer . All the animals are fat and sassy this morning ! Fall has arrived !


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Not a report but I have to share this. Coming home from running errands, looked over at the edge of a very recently picked bean field. Two bald eagles. Truly, awe inspiring.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, they were calling for a high of 68 today and the best i can get to so far is 55. This little cold snap should be perfect timing to bring the bucks in rut! Keep watching guys and do report in. I always seem to be late on seting up for the chase that usually starts the last week in Oct around here! Good hunting. Keep in touch!Wade


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I stopped to look at a roadkilled **** today. It looked like a nice one but once I stopped it turned out to be a large YOY **** so the fur wasn't worth taking. The first week in Oct just north of my house was a BIG beaver lying on the shoulder of the road. A week later another BIG beaver was lying on the other side of the road about 100 yards away. I'm sure both would have stretched out super blanket. What a waste!


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Yoy?????


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Young of Year.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

This is southern Indiana report- I got on the atv this afternoon to check on things and change the battries and card in my camera. Stopped on the way to get some persimmons. The wildlife are keeping them pretty much cleaned up. Only a half dozen under each tree but well worth looking for. If you haven't had them you're missing out! 
Leaving there I skirted the alfalfa field to spray out the tank of 2-4-D and put it up for the year.When I got to the creek side of the field I found 3 fresh scrapes! First of the year! It's getting ready to happen so get your gear ready.(I've not had the chance to get out yet due to not being caught up on firewood.)
All year long it's looked like the rut would be late with all the warm weather we've had but this is 2 weeks early for scrapes. I rarely see scrapes before the chase starts and that's normally the last week in Oct.It ought to get full blown in the next week!
So after that I checked the hazelnuts we planted a few years ago and I guess I called it wrong last week 'cause they're about gone. My bad!Got to my camera and took care of things and went home. When I slid the sd card in the computer I got another big surprise! The 3 rd pix was a drop tine doe! Sounds dumb I know but it's true. This is the 3rd one I'vee seen in my life. First one was in ohio 25 years ago. Road kill 5 point comming off the left eye and across the right eye. Three years ago one with a drop tine off the right side and straight down and curled at the end.('bout 6-8 miles from here) and this one was a drop on the right side down in front of her mouth with 3 distinct tines. I'd like to take her. It would be quite a talking piece but it would be considered an antlered deer here so I would be done for the year as far as bucks are concerned.
That's it guys! I'
m excited! The rut is getting ready to happen!

Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The moose are moving around these days. Had a slow start to the rut it seems. I am drawn for antlerless. Guess what I see daily? BULLS. Yesterday two bulls a half mile north of the house, and today a single bull in the trees beside where I was disking a flooded area. Frustrating.

Finally seeing more deer as well. Watched four mulies bouncing away from the combine yesterday, and several white-tails as well.

Ruffed grouse are EVERYWHERE. Too much game, so little time!  If I was done harvest, I would not feel so bad about going hunting. I need sun to combine, and I need cloudy cold weather to hunt... I hope for..... BOTH.

Going out tomorrow morning to try and find me a moose...without headgear.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I pulled up on 2 guys glassing the pastures and pointing towards a couple of early does last evening , I guess I'm gonna have to post everything before I have a problem , I had other plans for today but better to warn them off now . Than opening day . why is it people think they can just jump a fence and set up ? Do it on my land and your in for a surprise ! if they had asked I probably would let them in after I get mine .


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

fishhead said:


> I stopped to look at a roadkilled **** today. It looked like a nice one but once I stopped it turned out to be a large YOY **** so the fur wasn't worth taking. The first week in Oct just north of my house was a BIG beaver lying on the shoulder of the road. A week later another BIG beaver was lying on the other side of the road about 100 yards away. I'm sure both would have stretched out super blanket. What a waste!


I'm from Minnesota. I understood YOY perfectly.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The moose here know I have an antlerless tag, and are laughing at me behind every tree, hill, and swamp. Can not find a cow or calf. They all have antlers!!!! GRRRRRRR....

That is my field report for today...


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

The ones around here are small !


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Nik wrt


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Grumpy- Nice pix! Remindes me of a book i once read! "antlers in the tree tops" by "whogoosed themoose". lol

Wade


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rained a misty rain here Friday and Saturday we had a full blowen all day rain. Sunday was sunny and bright. The bucks that made the scrapes along our (PUP and MY) path had alread been out and freshened them by 10:00 AM except for the one near the open field.
Leafes are being whipped off the trees by the winds. I've noticed that we now have more of the gray fox squirrels than the red ones.

 Al


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, I finally found a cow. But she was of course, in the thickest woods on the planet, so while I could have tried a head shot, ( I am not a fan), I elected to let her walk. 

Glad they don't all have antlers. She was about 100 yards from where I shot my bear.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep us filled in Farmer. Like to see you bag one. How long do you have to use the tag? 

Wade


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I saw a large buck following a doe here last week. Id say it is early rut. We have a heavy crop of the small acorns this year, so they've been staying in the woods for the most part.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

1shotwade said:


> Keep us filled in Farmer. Like to see you bag one. How long do you have to use the tag?
> 
> Wade


I have until Nov. 14th. I never got to go the first week with harvest, but now with a bit of snow, it makes pinpointing moose easier. Since my earlier update, after checking the sheep pasture for coyote sign, I found fresh tracks of a lone cow inside the sheep fence, 70 yards from the dang house. I should have just sat in the barn... lol.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> I have until Nov. 14th. I never got to go the first week with harvest, but now with a bit of snow, it makes pinpointing moose easier. Since my earlier update, after checking the sheep pasture for coyote sign, I found fresh tracks of a lone cow inside the sheep fence, 70 yards from the dang house. I should have just sat in the barn... lol.


One day I got home from deer hunting to find large fresh deer tracks across the yard. They went directly to the back door to within 5' and faced the door. I'm sure it looked inside.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Fresh off the presses! Well, I got my moose about 20 minutes ago. Will give an update tonight.

YUMMY!!!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

CONGRATs Farmer! Can't wait to see the pix!

Wade


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Great Farmer Dale! I'm a bit green with envy thou... My husband shot a whitetail doe last week with his longbow, we ate about 3 meals already from it, nothing like fresh tenderloins! He's out right now, hope he get's another.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Moose is delicious!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, I promise to get you some pics. I will include my bear pics as well. But I am so stinking busy these days with farming, and skinning and gutting animals(  ), that I have yet to get the pics off my wife's computer, which she uses for schooling and her work, so it is rare I ever get access. Sorry bout that. Hopefully tonight. The moose was 450 lbs. dressed. Should have been close to 800 live. I rolled the guts into a contractor garbage bag, and could not get it off the ground. 

I will disclose how the hunt went down when I get the pics ready. TTYL!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Just a heads up for y'all. I took the grandson out for a ride on the atv and to change batteries /sd card in my camera. Found more scrapes so it looks like it'll start the "chase phase any day now!
Lot's of night movement on the card but I did get a 120-130 type buck on film and another good pix of the "droptine doe". Nothing else to report. Lots of cloud cover and colder temps should seal the deal and we'll be in bucks any day now!
If one of you guys would volunteer to come get my firewood in I'll go get on stand and see what happens!!LOL !Seriously,if you'll close to this area it's time to be out there 'cause it could happen any time now! Good luck with them!

Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Finally some pics. The bear: this is at the north end of my home quarter.

A bit of info on the hunt in a thread entitled, "got my bear!"

Thanks for looking... The moose in the following post was shot directly behind me in this pic, through the woods about 500 yards.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The moose: After tracking her for a few hours, I finally pinpointed her bedding spot. She was in those trees behind me in the first pic. I took the shot form that large, dark fence post you may be able to see just to the left of me in pic one. About 200 yards. She dropped where she was standing after I jumped her from her bed in the woods and she trotted out into the wheat stubble. 450 lbs of meat to look forward to in a couple weeks. I got the bear about 500 yards to the southeast of where these pics were taken. My house is 3/4 mile south of the pics. Thank you for your patience. I have set up a game camera about 500 yards southwest of the moose pics. There have been mule deer hanging out there in the woods, and I hope to pinpoint their haunts and timeline. Mule season starts Nov.1. If I end up with a mulie, the three animals will have been taken within 1/2 mile of one another.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice pix Farmer! That bear has to be close to 400 lb. isn't it? Thanks and congrat's!


Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

1shotwade said:


> Nice pix Farmer! That bear has to be close to 400 lb. isn't it? Thanks and congrat's!
> 
> 
> Wade


Are you saying I'm fat? lol!

He was 490 lbs. I am 6 feet 1, and weigh 210 for comparison....In pics it is always hard to tell.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I've not been around bear that much but in alaska I saw one that was about that size and "guessed" him at around 400.I guess that's food also although I have never has the pleasure!

Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

And while a good sized bear, more than double the average size, mine was a tiny one compared the the world record weight black from I think New Brunswick, with an estimated weight of 1100 lbs live. i can not imagine. It was 902 lbs. dressed!!!

Lots of 800 pounders come out of Pa.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Very very nice, what caliber did you use ?


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

The bucks are starting to rut here in SW Wis. Getting some nice ones on the game camera. Here is one at a scrape. I'm looking forward to some really nice ones showing up.
[URL=http://s384.photobucket.com/user/Rodhorses/media/PICT0128_zps305abdb0.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

You will need to set your camera so you have the proper dates on it. That buck could be a giant by now! lol

Katy, I use a 7mm Rem. Mag with 165 grain bullets.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I see a swollen neck! It must be on! Is that a left side drop tine that looks like it's laying on his face?

Wade


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

You've got to be some kind of computer genius to get that darn time and clock set correctly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm seeing more deer while driving to my hunt area then I do when I'm in my treestand. I guess I need to take up road hunting!

GameWardens: I'm just kidding!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got in from working on firewood. Shut off the splitter to take a break and saw a yearling 80 out staring at me. Went back to splitting wood and kept an eye out that way. 2 yearlings feeding alfalfa alone. The doe must be with a buck already.

Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Last couple nights, only whitetails on my camera, no mulies. May have to move the camera, or be more patient.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

WTG Nice cow! And so close to get it home is a bonus! 

That's a huge bear to have hanging around the yard. Did you have problems with a lot of bears this year? I had 4-7 bears frolicking right up around my house (and I mean a mere 3 feet from the house) for about 3 weeks but they never got the chickens. No snow here yet but I think the bears have gone into their dens already - hope they're not down by the creek!


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Redfish are eating shrimp as they leave the marsh grass on the texas coast. Look for birds working.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

South Texas (60 miles southwest of San Antonio).

Deer still in summer mode, ie no rut for another month.

Seeing nothing but does and fawns during daylight. 

Some pigs did manage to wander in range yesterday.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice! Wish I could get my pork from the wild!

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

1shotwade said:


> Nice! Wish I could get my pork from the wild!
> 
> Wade


I sure would like to shoot a wild pig , but I am glad that we don't have them in Wisconsin yet , the destruction they can do out weights the price i pay to buy a pig each year.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Ditto Pete!


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Dad spotted a fresh deer scrape less than 50 yards from one of our tree stands today, here in The Shenandoah Valley of Virginia. Can anyone guess where I'll be tomorrow after this cold front comes through?


----------



## farmerestes (Jan 6, 2013)

Northeast texas here, lots of big healthy coyotes, seeing lots of spike bucks, real weirdos. Smaller does than we're used to seeing, tons of hog, of course. Fish are biting after the recent rains. Paradise.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Had game camera out for a week. Was getting daytime pics, but never ones after dark. Finally clued in that the batteries were mostly dead, and they got deader when the nights were cooling off. Changed batteries. Suddenly getting 120 pictures a night. Moose, white-tails, raccoon, coyote.

But alas, no mulies!!! GRRRRR....

Change your batteries guys and gals!!! lol.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

So much for the theory that game cams scare of game! I only got 70 pix per week.How can you bring in a load of firewood without tripping over wildlife? LOL 


Wade


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I sure would like to shoot a wild pig , but I am glad that we don't have them in Wisconsin yet , the destruction they can do out weights the price i pay to buy a pig each year.


I'm pretty sure that you do have them in WI Pete.

http://www.wisconsinoutdoor.com/pigs.htm


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

1shotwade said:


> So much for the theory that game cams scare of game! I only got 70 pix per week.How can you bring in a load of firewood without tripping over wildlife? LOL
> 
> 
> Wade


Part of the issue is making the mistake of taking 3 pics at a time every 5 seconds.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

There are feral pigs north of Prairie du Chien in Crawford County, WI.

I don't think the cameras scare deer as they keep coming closer until they have their nose on the lens.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

Bucks are chasing in S.E.Ohio11/5/13 though biggest I saw only 8 point


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

Seeing a few deer in S.E.ohio 11/05/13,but 8 point is biggest ive seen so far, waiting on a good one


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Southern Indiana!!
I just went back to pull my card and refresh the batteries ahead of this rain.My 90 acres have exploded with scraps and rubs since Sunday! Really a nice sign! I think this is the most activity I've seen here in a long,long time.I'm excited but depressed at the same time. I busted my back up last week and couldn't draw my bow if I had to and gun doesn't come in 'till ther 16th.I found one rub on a tree bigger than my arm and a licking branch nibbled of higher than I can reach.
Got the pix off the camera and have a new 8pt with the right side g2 broke off. With a full rack he'd only be a 125 3 year old.Have another 3 y.o. that has 5 on the right side and a 14-16 in spike on the left that splits at the top. Really weird looking.And I've got a real bruiser on film. He has to be 5-6 year old,pot belly , swayback,probably dress at 250 and that's a huge deer for around here. He's sporting a typical 8 that looks to be between 140 and 150.
It's looking to be a very promising year if I can just get to the woods.If I owned a crossbow I'd be there now instead of doing this!!That's all I've got. Hope y'all are after them!!


Wade


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

One from last night


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice Rod! Looks like 160 from this view.Shooter!

Wade


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

It's a shooter for sure. But then again around here "if it's brown it's down":clap:

Got my buddy to get my date correct on the camera finally!! Watch for future picts.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Southerast Indiana.

Fish are not hungery today.
Went to my camera and pulled the card. Does are moving day and night,Bucks are only moving at night. Didn't see any change in statues of the rut.

Wade


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

My camera just took a poop! Keeps taking picture after picture for no reason. Put it in the yard with no sticks or grass moving and get a couple hundred pictures in 20 minutes. Wrote a note to customer service. Heard of it with others and I guess they take care of it. Bushnell Trophy Cam.

Really been a nice camera up to now, 3 years.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

The acorns, hickory nuts, black walnuts are raining down from the trees so much, I'm liable to haul off and wear a HARD HAT in the deer woods, lol.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Does here in SE Michigan are in breeding mode running the fawns off to fend for them selves till they are finished.

Squirrels are working from dawn to dusk around here. 

Turkeys are in the harvested bean fields cleaning up spillage and getting what the combines puke out the back. 

Salmon runs in the rives seem to be peaking but the steel head are slowly starting to make their way in the rivers.

Pan fishing is good if you have them figured out in the cooling waters, May be making ice by the end of the wick with temps forecast to drop to the 30F range during the day.

*Fire arm deer season starts Friday Nov 15th till the end of the month*. 

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

south central WIS 
yesterday morning it was 40s cloudy , it started a drizzle around 10 am and snow around noon 

18* overnight with about 2 inches of snow has the deer moving around a bunch , i picked up a road kill on the way home from morning trap check , and the deputy who wrote me out the tag had just come form another sounded like his morning was going to be a lot of car deer kills. 

could we get this lucky a late rut that lines up with the start of gun deer season 11 days away


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you're onto something pete! I was talking w/ my brother yesterday. He works in a national wildlife refuge and said they are in full chase. Gun opens here on sat,11-16 so it sounds like it. He hung off a tree alday yesterday and saw 14 and all of them staying in the thicket.It was warm. Now it's cold so I think they'll go.

'Bout 4 years ago we had a rut that extended into gun season.Mt mom called me @ 8 am and said. "get up here quick! There's a doe bedded between the house and the barn!"I slipped up to her place and it was too late so I got a coffee and watched out the window.Sure enough,the chase was on so I went out and set up in the woods about 200yds away.
It was like a cartoon! A doe was in and still had her 2 young with her and a mature buck following! I saw maybe 10 more bucks running everywhere! It didn't seem real. One spike ran within 10 feet of me with his tongue hanging out and didn't even see me! As soon as one buck ran by you would see another running somewhere else!

What a time! You just wouldn't believe it! I sure hope that's what we got going this year,especially since I messed my back up and haven't been able to bow hunt!


Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

It has happened a few times , I shot 3 bucks and a doe opening weekend 2000 well i cheated i suppose we hunt an island and it was to rough to go home Monday so we hunted instead 

i think it happened again about 3 years ago and i shot 2 bucks opening weekend , but had to go home Monday morning


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys! I checked my camera today so thought I should check in with y'all.To start with my pix dropped from about 30 to 6.The 6 I got were in daylight and two were of good bucks. I haven't figured out exactly what this means but right now I'm thinking the bigger bucks have moved into the area and the little guys are bailing out. And along with that to does are staying away until the come in.I think! Maybe! The bucks I got on film were shooters (140+)
My brother hung off all day yesterday and saw 14 does/small buck. He was only 80 yards from my camera and only two does came out of the thicket during daylight.It sounds like they are feeling pressured but noone has hunted all year till yesterday. I can't figure out what's going on for sure.
I had to go to town today and noticed that 1/2 to 1/3 of the corn crop is still in the field which is unusual for this area this late in the year.(Very wet Oct.)
I haven't been out in bow season and gun opens saturday so hoping it's going to be a late rut continuing into gun season. All indicators point to it at this point.
Nothing else going on here.What's happening in your area?


Wade


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Saw a really big buck while riding around on my RTV late yesterday PM. As big a one as I have ever seen on the farm. Way out beyond the ears.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Getting lots of pics of moose, coyotes, *****, poachers, and whitetails. Can't find a mulie to save my soul. Season for mulies over tomorrow. Would sure like some deer meat for sausage! Got some pics of a pretty dang nice White-tail with a forked brow tine on the left, and a three pronged one on the right. Has a fair bit of character. Not sure if I will get a whitetail tag. 

Gunna start the trapping season hopefully next week. Fur should be good and prime now.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

south central wisconsin 

after the cold front moved in monday and dropped snow , tuesday and wendnesday were cold 18* in the morning and windy yesterday , will it warmed up to about 30 , and the **** started moving

they had stayed denned up 2 days , i had no tracks in the snow at the den entrance either morning till this morning , I also got one **** this morning , I need to get something to put on the triggers i had 3 cleaned out dog proofs and a **** in the fourth

I have some rubber fishing shad bodies , the kind with fish oil and all natural ingredients that come in the zip up package I thing am going to cut them up and slide them over all my triggers tomorrow


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

SE Michigan. Weather tough on those deer hunters not prepared for the first 3 days of the season. Wind has been down rite full of teeth. Young fella next door *JUST HAS TO USE TRIPODS AND LADDER STANDS.* Wind usually has him froze out by 9:00 AM. I have told him sitting in even a portable blind on the ground out of the wind is better than tramping across his hunting ground several times a day for a couple hours in his stands in the wind.
He was finished hunting early Sunday in the 35 MPH winds and gust up to 60 MPH.
Corn was harvested around me on Tuesday, Whew were those fields holding the deer. Went from seeing a dozen deer a day to seeing 2 and 3 dozen a day.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Not too many reports coming in! What's up guys? Has your season been as bad as mine?I busted a yearling opening day and It looks like I'm done. That's why they call me ishotwade. Seems like all I ever get is one shot.(So I got to make it good)
Maybe one of you guys can help me figure out what's going on here on my place.Out of 90 acres we've got 35 or so in alfalfa ,maybe 12 in grass and 25 in crp warm season grasses. The rest is in woods and thicket.Every year when rut come in full all the mature bucks are with the does somewhere but not here.I had pix of 9-10 bucks that would go anywhere from 120 to 155 and the last was on 11-13.Since that time only yearlings 1 spike and a forkhorn. Also one mature doe.
I was getting 70+ pix a week and since 11-15 it's dropped off to less than 20. Also,since 11-15 only 2 pix in daylight.Absolutely no hunting pressure and there are only 2 other hunters on this section between the roads and it has to be over 500 acres. I'm at a total lose. Can somebody figure this out? HELP!

Wade


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wade, I have the same situation as yours here in WI


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Well that's encouraging! Sooooo, do we look at hunting north Florida or go up and visit old FARMERDALE !!! Yah Dale,I really did that!! LOL


Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Wade, Here is my report. I had dumped about 20 bushels of wheat out on the ground in a spot between two large tracts of woodlands, and had set my camera up for entertainment purposes only. was getting some moose, some white-tails, coyotes, *****, etc. Then I pulled my camera and moved it closer to home. A couple nights later, the elk found my wheat and it is gone. Like, GONE. As in, can't find hardly a kernel. The elk ate about 20 bushels of wheat in one night. The area was packed like a parking lot, ( I remember seeing one of those back in the 90's when I was a teenager). Where was my camera? In a tree half a mile away from the action. Would have been cool to see what the heck went on and how many there were.

One thing I found interesting, is that several of the small poplars near where the wheat pile was, were freshly rubbed by bull elk. I was surprised, as rut is long gone for elk, like 60 plus days past. I never knew they would rub their antlers at this point in the game. Alas, had my camera still been there, the tree I had it hanging on, was almost demolished by an antlered elk, so who knows, I may have had a wrecked camera had it been there.

No mule deer for me this year, never could find them. 

Yer welcome up here any time. It is only -29C right now, not bad.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

You know I had to pick on you since yer' the only one I know with a freezer full of meat!! Interesting story 'cause the only big game we've got in whitetail.
I don't know 29c that = ?? f . (or on second thought, do you even need a freezer? Sounds like you're living in one!!


Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

-29C is about -20F. With wind it is about -33F. I keep the meat in the freezer up here to keep it warm! lol


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

20 below with a 20 mph wind and about 20 inches of snow on the ground is the perfect goose hunting weather around here.Other than that it's time to stay in.,and without at least 6-8 of snow I'll stay in 'cause there's no way to nessle down and get out of the wind with out it.

Wade


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

We can't bait deer here. Wish we could.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I was in -80 once on a north atlantic cruise while serving in the Navy. I got volunteered to go out on the forecastle and take down the jack staff.They geared me up in extreme foul weather gear and out I went. Waves were breaking over the bow and a salty water spray the whole time.In the 5 minutes I was out there I had 1/2 inch of ice everywhere and my gear was so stiff I couldn't hardly walk.As soon as I got back inside my sinuses started running so I used my icy sleeve and broke half of my mustache off clean just like I had shaved it.That's cold.

Wade


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Here in Virginia it seemed like the rut kicked in really late. Usually the first week or two of Nov during early muzzleloader is great. This year, saw one little buck and watched a small 7 for about 20 mins one night. Since I work til 4pm at our business, I usually get 1 1/2 to 2 hours each evening with a short walk to the stand after work. 

Missed two does on doe day and after resighting my muzzleloader ended up picking the right stands, but the deer were already there each evening ahead of me. (frustrating). Finally found a 6 pointer that had his mind on other things just before Thanksgiving and so did my DH. Son got a small buck day after Thanksgiving and a friend missed what sounded like a nice 8. 

Late Muzzleloader comes back in the 14th to Jan 4 and we hope to get a few more. Canned some, made breakfast sausage and froze the roasts and loin.


----------

